# Bowling Headshots Modern Warfare 2 Single Player DLC



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bowling Headshots Modern Warfare 2 Single Player DLC*
04/09/2010 Written by Andrej Cilkov



Modern Warfare 2 is known for its robust and addictive multiplayer component, and the online community keeps growing with DLC. However, the single-player for Modern Warfare 2 which was slated for being too short will sadly not be receiving any single-player campaign DLC.

Infinity Ward’s Robert Bowling has announced that they will not be developing a single-player DLC extension. Bowling replied that the studio will only be focusing on supporting the multiplayer community.
Bowling had this to say “We really want to support that multiplayer dedication by providing them with new content to continue to enjoy.”, which seems like it will only be a DLC multiplayer future for the game. Which doesn’t seem like such a bad thing as most owners spend numerous hours on multiplayer compared to single-player.
Besides more multiplayer DLC being released, it doesn’t rule out the chance of Spec-Ops DLC. We will just have to wait and see what Infinity Ward decides. But no need to worry, with the first multiplayer DLC right around the corner ( release is 29th/30th April) we will be occupied for a while digging into the five new maps. Heres a little preview of the five maps (two which will be ‘recycled’ from the first Modern Warfare multiplayer). The Stimulus pack will cost $15 Dollars.






Source: PlayStation LifeStyle


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I am debating on getting the stimulus pack. $15 is a lot of bones for a few maps, but it sure would be fun to have a few more. What ever happened to the good ol' Duke Nukem days, when you could design your own maps and play in them? Now THAT was fun. Sheesh. Technology... what are you going to do? I guess spend $15 for some maps. :R

matteo


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Not me, Personally they can keep their maps for $15 I expect more than just maps. They could have add some weapons to the mix, also for $15 it should have been five new maps not three and two reused but that's JMO.


----------

